# Milk Substitute In Baking



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

After I heard on the news about BoBs reelection I started mentally going over my stores to try and think of any holes I may have in the list. I thought of something that I do that may be of some use to those of you do any baking.

When making cornbread, spoon biscuits or anything that may call for milk to react with the baking powder or baking soda for leavening, you can add 1 teaspoon of vinegar to a cup of water and use that instead. It will have about the same acidity as milk and allow a rise in the batter. I have used it in Spice and Carrot cakes and they were as good as any I used milk in.

I haven't ever noticed an off flavor when I use the "Vinegar Water" so I guess it is a good substitute. Its something I learned from one of my great grandmothers and IMO it works pretty well.


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

Since we can not afford a large quantity of dried milk, I appreciate this thread.


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

my grandma always added a teaspoon of white vinager to her bread milk to make a form of butter milk.


----------



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

Davarm said:


> After I heard on the news about BoBs reelection I started mentally going over my stores to try and think of any holes I may have in the list. I thought of something that I do that may be of some use to those of you do any baking.
> 
> When making cornbread, spoon biscuits or anything that may call for milk to react with the baking powder or baking soda for leavening, you can add 1 teaspoon of vinegar to a cup of water and use that instead. It will have about the same acidity as milk and allow a rise in the batter. I have used it in Spice and Carrot cakes and they were as good as any I used milk in.
> 
> I haven't ever noticed an off flavor when I use the "Vinegar Water" so I guess it is a good substitute. Its something I learned from one of my great grandmothers and IMO it works pretty well.


white vinegar or cider vinegar? You knew I would ask!


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

You can use canned evaporated milk or small packages of dried milk. Evap milk is on sale right now for 60 cents a can. Most powdered milk has an unopened shelf life of one year but you can freeze it for longer storage.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

neldarez said:


> white vinegar or cider vinegar? You knew I would ask!


Yea I figured you would ask but I like talking to you anyway!

The stuff I keep in the house most of the time is just the cheapo white vinegar(except for my Braggs), it has a is a more neutral flavor.

I guess you can use any kind you have but it may leave a flavor in what you use it in.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Davarm said:


> Yea I figured you would ask but I like talking to you anyway!
> 
> The stuff I keep in the house most of the time is just the cheapo white vinegar(except for my Braggs), it has a is a more neutral flavor.
> 
> I guess you can use any kind you have but it may leave a flavor in what you use it in.


 Thanks for putting this out,looks like we need to store more vinegar.

I only buy the apple cider vinegar because its not distilled or messed with and I have used it several times for bread,both corn and biscuits.Works fine.


----------



## siletz (Aug 23, 2011)

Thanks for the tip! I'm going to put this to use on some of my recipes soon. :congrat:


----------



## JackDanielGarrett (Sep 27, 2010)

Thanx Davarm for this info. My Aunt use to squeeze orange juice in her milk to make buttermilk, clabbered up just fine. Thanks again for this.


----------



## LilRedHen (Aug 28, 2011)

Grimm said:


> You can use canned evaporated milk or small packages of dried milk. Evap milk is on sale right now for 60 cents a can. Most powdered milk has an unopened shelf life of one year but you can freeze it for longer storage.


I wish I could find evp milk for that price. Here it's 'on sale' for 89 cents per can. Powdered milk is outrageous.:surrender:


----------



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

JackDanielGarrett said:


> Thanx Davarm for this info. My Aunt use to squeeze orange juice in her milk to make buttermilk, clabbered up just fine. Thanks again for this.


Hey there Jack! Glad to see you...hope you're doing fine..:2thumb:


----------



## JackDanielGarrett (Sep 27, 2010)

Thank you, neldarez, I am finer than a frog hair split three ways...

Another leavening agent I heard of is wood ash to help make your bread rise, seems many of the older folk used this when yeast was not around.
Not meaning to hijack this, Davarm, but I DO find all this interesting.
Jack


----------



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

JackDanielGarrett said:


> Thank you, neldarez, I am finer than a frog hair split three ways...
> 
> Another leavening agent I heard of is wood ash to help make your bread rise, seems many of the older folk used this when yeast was not around.
> Not meaning to hijack this, Davarm, but I DO find all this interesting.
> Jack


wow, I'm always just finer than frog hair, I've never heard of it being split 3 ways....that would be mighty mighty fine......yes sir indeed! Glad to hear you're doing good.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

JackDanielGarrett said:


> Thank you, neldarez, I am finer than a frog hair split three ways...
> 
> Another leavening agent I heard of is wood ash to help make your bread rise, seems many of the older folk used this when yeast was not around.
> Not meaning to hijack this, Davarm, but I DO find all this interesting.
> Jack


My great grandmother had a can on her shelf she used on occasion, thats where I first saw it being used for leavening.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

The things that I learn here! I've always added lemon juice to regular milk when using in cornbread because husband thinks all cornbread should be made with buttermilk....boy do I have him fooled! 

But water and vinegar! OMGoodness! I'm gonna try this!


----------

